# Anti Gets Jail Time for Harrassing Hunters



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*anti*

Nice to see some one caught yeah, in Mass I have problems every year for three years just cant catch them.Tryed game cams but with the help from law enforcement this year may be the year.I now carry tire repair kits air pump keep getting large nails in my tires,skunk pee in my heater nice people. hope to get another for our side this year. Well good luck in the field.:usa2:


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

I wonder if you can make a citizens arrest on these people? If they are clearly harassing you for hunting, that is against the law right? Well couldn’t you arrest them at gun point and take them in to the authorities on your own? And if they resist arrest could you use force to subdue them? Just a thought )


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Free Range said:


> I wonder if you can make a citizens arrest on these people? If they are clearly harassing you for hunting, that is against the law right? Well couldn’t you arrest them at gun point and take them in to the authorities on your own? And if they resist arrest could you use force to subdue them? Just a thought )


Unfortunately, the citizens arrest laws in some states are sticky about holding people at gunpoint. So, people should check with their local law enforcement agencies about what they can do in this case.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Free Range said:


> I wonder if you can make a citizens arrest on these people? If they are clearly harassing you for hunting, that is against the law right? Well couldn’t you arrest them at gun point and take them in to the authorities on your own? And if they resist arrest could you use force to subdue them? Just a thought )


Not a very smart idea.


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

willie said:


> Not a very smart idea.


Can you hold them at bowpoint!?!?!?:wink:


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Lazertec said:


> Can you hold them at bowpoint!?!?!?:wink:


You'd need a string rifle so your arm wouldn't get tired. Poor Sampson


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Good! Nice to see jerks like that get whats coming to them.


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Why would it not be a smart idea? That is if the law allows you to make a citizens arrest. I would not advocate doing something against the law, but if it’s within your right to do so, why would it not be a smart idea?


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

Gunpoint or bowpoint, any anti who harrasses me is gonna meet my fight'n side.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Pointing a gun at anyone is *VERY* serious business and not one that should be taken lightly.

Are you ready to get in a shoot out and take someone's life or have your's taken over a flat tire or skunk pee?


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

For one thing, I don’t carry a gun when hunting so I guess I should have just said taken in under force. But if they harassed me and continued to do so I might carry a gun, you never know what these wacko’s will do. And yes I would be willing to fight for my right to hunt, if that means defending myself, I would not have a problem with that at all. I guess hunting is just more important to some of us then others.


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

Well said Free Range. I love the sport of hunting and would without question kick an anti's butt for it . Plus you never know when an anti's harrassment might turn into assault, and when it does, I wont hesitate fighting back.


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*anti*

I my self did'nt plan on hurting any one just like to see some one get nailed for all the trouble they have put me through. I also have permit to hunt this private land.I have hunted this land for 10 years im not going any where I will catch them this year.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

Just call your local Conservation Officer and let them take care of it. Most CO's are hunters and they will take care of things from a legal perspective. Pointing guns (or even fingers) at Antis won't help things. Hunting is not a right it is a privaledge and local communities and the State make the laws around it. Much of those laws are always up for review and if the 6pm local news runs a story about hunters pointing guns at people (wich they will) then we lose at the voting box and local ordinance councils.

report Anti crap to you CO and Game and Fish let them address the issue and talk to the press. The average public will listen and agree with them on the news over some radical anti-hunter.

My 2 cents.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Free Range said:


> For one thing, I don’t carry a gun when hunting so I guess I should have just said taken in under force. But if they harassed me and continued to do so I might carry a gun, you never know what these wacko’s will do. And yes I would be willing to fight for my right to hunt, if that means defending myself, I would not have a problem with that at all. I guess hunting is just more important to some of us then others.


There is a *BIG* difference in defending oneself from bodily harm and pointing a gun at someone that let the air out of your tires.



> NH Guy - Just call your local Conservation Officer and let them take care of it. Most CO's are hunters and they will take care of things from a legal perspective. Pointing guns (or even fingers) at Antis won't help things. Hunting is not a right it is a privaledge and local communities and the State make the laws around it. Much of those laws are always up for review and if the 6pm local news runs a story about hunters pointing guns at people (wich they will) then we lose at the voting box and local ordinance councils.
> 
> report Anti crap to you CO and Game and Fish let them address the issue and talk to the press. The average public will listen and agree with them on the news over some radical anti-hunter.
> 
> My 2 cents.


...and a very good two cents it is.

Years ago when Indiana first allowed "park hunting" to trim the excessive herd we were told not confront any anti-hunters. Just report it and let the LEOs handle them. 

Getting in a fisticuff match or pulling a pistol will play right into their hands.


.


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

I understand things are different in your neck of the woods. But out here someone letting the air out of your tires could spell some serious trouble. Depending on where you are hunting and in what season, it could very well be a life or death situation. ANY act of violence or vandalism to me or my property I take serious. If they think it’s harmless fun and a way to show their idiotic support for other living beings that is their mistake, and they need to learn a valuable lesion in the facts of life. And have you ever tried to get a CO on the phone when you are deep in the Rockies, and IF you happen to, do you know what the chances are of the CO being close enough to get there in time to do anything about it? 

They are breaking the law, period, if the law allows for one to take it upon themselves to arrest these idiots then I say do it, if they resist and become violent then do what you have to. I say it’s about time people stop being cowards and start standing up for what is right and taking things into our own hands when we can and when it is allowed by law. If you have reasonable confidence in getting a CO there to take care of it then do so, but if the law allows and there isn’t a chance to get the authorities there stand up for yourself and your rights, or privileges. 

There was one plane that didn’t take out a building on 9/11 take a guess if it was the one where people called the police or the one where people aboard took things into their own hands and said NO we are not going to let you do this?


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Do what you think that you have to do, but don't be a bit surprised if someone cleans your clock or fires before you have a chance. Even if you do shoot someone don't be surprised if they or their family ends up with your bank account.

I'll say it again - Pointing a gun at anyone is *VERY* serious business and not one that should be taken lightly.



Free Range said:


> There was one plane that didn’t take out a building on 9/11 take a guess if it was the one where people called the police or the one where people aboard took things into their own hands and said NO we are not going to let you do this?


Sorry, bub but that remark is *TOTALLY OFF THE WALL..*

It has *NO* relevance of what we are talking about.


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

*Anti's*

just shoot 'em.i'm an anti hunter,i hunt anti's.sometimes i wish it was that easy.kill two birds with one stone,no more harassment and rid the world of an idiot.


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Actually it wasn’t, it demonstrates two different ideologies, one says help me, the other says I will help myself. Apparently you are of the opinion that you need someone else to fix your problems. As for having my clock cleaned, it has happened before but not very often. I’m not to worried about some ARA wacko, from what I have seen of them they are mostly wimps that p1$$ themselves when you say boo. And the reason they join these wacko groups is to make themselves feel big when in reality they are scared little children hiding from the boggy man.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Free Range said:


> Actually it wasn’t, it demonstrates two different ideologies, one says help me, the other says I will help myself. Apparently you are of the opinion that you need someone else to fix your problems. As for having my clock cleaned, it has happened before but not very often. I’m not to worried about some ARA wacko, from what I have seen of them they are mostly wimps that p1$$ themselves when you say boo. And the reason they join these wacko groups is to make themselves feel big when in reality they are scared little children hiding from the boggy man.


I know a group like that too. :tongue:


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

SWEET!...Karma hard at work.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Free Range said:


> Why would it not be a smart idea? That is if the law allows you to make a citizens arrest. I would not advocate doing something against the law, but if it’s within your right to do so, why would it not be a smart idea?


Is harassing hunters a felony? A while back here in Minnesota, a landowner walked a trespasser off his property at gun point and went to jail for it.  

Nick


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

Free Range said:


> Actually it wasn’t, it demonstrates two different ideologies, one says help me, the other says I will help myself. Apparently you are of the opinion that you need someone else to fix your problems.


You are right about the different ideoligies, Free Range, but not necessarily right about Willie's viewpoint.

He is obviously just being contrary to your point of view out of spite, and you know what that stems from.

If you said the sun set in the west, he would argue that it sets in the east. 

He's the original one trick pony, after all, and it colors every comment he makes.

I recommend you simply rise above it.:darkbeer:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

thesource said:


> You are right about the different ideoligies, Free Range, but not necessarily right about Willie's viewpoint.
> 
> He is obviously just being contrary to your point of view out of spite, and you know what that stems from.
> 
> ...



actually source willie is making a sound legal point which I agree with. I think we know who is posting out of "spite" and its not willie


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

They should stiffen the penalties for harrassement against hunters. Take a bite out that PETA money:wink:


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Jim, glad you posted, what do you think about this, can a person make a citizens arrest when they witness a crime being committed. Or is the whole citizens arrest thing just an old wives tale? 

And of course you are right Source, it goes back a something I said I think on another forum, about being on the right side of things. It’s funny how people with certain views just find themselves on the wrong side of everything.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Free Range said:


> Jim, glad you posted, what do you think about this, can a person make a citizens arrest when they witness a crime being committed. Or is the whole citizens arrest thing just an old wives tale?
> 
> And of course you are right Source, it goes back a something I said I think on another forum, about being on the right side of things. It’s funny how people with certain views just find themselves on the wrong side of everything.



yes you can. legal liabilities are tricky and clearly a danger. Normally-you can't threaten someone with deadly force unless you are facing a threat of imminent bodily harm etc. Unless its a serious action, you are best to call a cop or warden and if the people try to bugger out-get as much ID on them as possible

I think Willie was right and source was still mad at the many schoolings Willie has laid upon him


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I think Willie was right and source was still mad at the many schoolings Willie has laid upon him


LOL - The next schooling I get from wilLIE will be the first....chuckle

All he can teach me is how to spin and misinform. I already have you for that.

Have a nice day.


----------



## NH Guy (Jul 28, 2006)

First, is there really a legal "Citizen's Arrest?" I have several police officers in my family and they have always said there is no such thing when the topic comes up. They could be wrong and it may vary from state to state but can anyone find a legit link that defines a "Citizen's Arrest" and states the legality of it.

Second, If a Citizen's arrest does exist there must be limitations to the force that one can use. Can you point a weapon at someone while making this arrest? Do you have to read rights? What is the procedure?

I think Willies point is correct over all. Freerange, having grown up in Wyoming I also know the danger of being stranded in the Rockies, and I agree with you on this point. I would hope that your state would charge such a person, not with vandalism but with Reckless Endangerment of Life. I am not against standing up for what is right and solving problems for your self as long as you do so in a civil and legal manner on day to day things, including people who may through insults at me because I hunt (and that is very different then being stuck on a plane with terrorist bent on destroying our nation's capitol).

My guess the type of person who would slash your tires is not the kind of person with the guts to do it in front of you. I am sure these types wait till your miles in the woods. If they had the guts to do it in front of you, yes I to would put up physical resisistance as well if I couldn't talk them down. I wouldn't kill anybody but they may have a black and blue mark that matches my rifle butt on their face and I would contact the CO afterwards.

Finally, lets all remember that we can make a difference and stand up for pro-hunter hunting laws in a civil and intelligent manner by participating in local and state politics. I do not joke when I say, propose laws in your state and town that would go further in protecting hunters from being discriminated against or herassed by these folks. Heck, we should be protected under "Anti-Hate" laws IMHO.

I guess I added a third penny to my two-cents. It happens.


----------

